# Double glazed windows steamed up



## dewdrop (10 Mar 2014)

Recently we installed double glazed windows.  This morning after a cold night i noticed one particular window upstairs was foggy on the outside whereas the rest were not. Should i be concerned?


----------



## Padraigb (10 Mar 2014)

Are you sure it's on the outside? Might it be misting between the two panes? That happens when the seal has perished, which  can happen with older windows. A perished seal means that the insulation quality is reduced, as well as being a bit unsightly.

Call your supplier. For a recent (say less than 3 years old) installation, you should expect a free replacement.


----------



## Marion (10 Mar 2014)

Misting on the outside is a good sign.

Your windows that are misting on the outside are efficient in keeping the heat inside the house.

Marion


----------



## NHG (11 Mar 2014)

Marion said:


> Misting on the outside is a good sign.
> 
> Your windows that are misting on the outside are efficient in keeping the heat inside the house.
> 
> Marion



+1 on this


----------



## Rower (12 Mar 2014)

On a smilar vein, two of our windows are permenantly misted up inside the double glazing. Can anyone recommend anybody to replace the double glazing units?


----------



## Padraigb (12 Mar 2014)

Rower said:


> On a smilar vein, two of our windows are permenantly misted up inside the double glazing. Can anyone recommend anybody to replace the double glazing units?


Anybody who supplies double glazed doors or windows should be able to replace them. Use the golden pages, find your local firms, and phone around for guide prices (measure the windows first).


----------



## Leo (12 Mar 2014)

Rower said:


> On a smilar vein, two of our windows are permenantly misted up inside the double glazing. Can anyone recommend anybody to replace the double glazing units?



 Please keep all posts seeking recommendations in the Recommend tradesmen and suppliers forum.


----------

